# New babies



## Hug-Me (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi all, just wanted to share with you my beautiful Havanese puppies. They are 7 weeks now and just full of fun. Lots of color. Take a peek if you would like, pictures are not the best as they didn't want to hold still. Thanks for the space.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

:welcome:to the forum, Cindy! Your pups are adorable.
Gina


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

What cutie patooties! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome !! They are as cute as they can be. I can't imagine getting two puppies at the same time. Are they from the same litter? Two different looks...and I love them both. Thanks for sharing and I hope you post more in the future. I would love to watch them grow.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Awwww - I'm jealous. How precious are they! Do you find two are twice the work? I sure do want another Hav, but I'm getting older and not sure if I can keep up with two.


----------



## Hug-Me (Sep 18, 2007)

*Puppy Breath*



Rita Nelson said:


> Awwww - I'm jealous. How precious are they! Do you find two are twice the work? I sure do want another Hav, but I'm getting older and not sure if I can keep up with two.


Hi Rita, no I don't find two more work, I find them to be more comical. If you enjoy one then double your pleasure! lol Now with nine here yes the work is a bit much but they are fun.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

NINE! Oh my, I would say two wouldn't make a difference at all. Tucker is 7 months old and I would love to have a little girl when Tucker is around one year old.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi there & welcome to the forum! Your pups are adorable


----------



## Xtina88 (Oct 5, 2009)

Soooo, you're a breeder as I gather from your website? Welcome by the way!


----------



## Hug-Me (Sep 18, 2007)

*Puppy Breath*

Well, this is the third litter in four years, I guess you can call me a breeder but I don't breed to make money and this is the last babies I will have. So you decide. I love this breed and love to show them. I want to keep one or two to show but they are my pets first.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

They are super cute.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Adorable !! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very cute!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

They are soooo cute. I miss the puppy years!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Your Seighrich Rocke shares the same sire as my Sammy ! Gaston Bohemia Sen: http://www.havanesegallery.hu/show_dog.php?id=17384 I got Sammy from a friend in Ontario whose son got him from Berill Canis Minor in Hungary.

Your pups are adorable. Welcome to the Havanese Forum !


----------



## Hug-Me (Sep 18, 2007)

*Puppy Breath*

Hi, I really like their sire. Wish I had one that looked like him.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What adorable babies. Like Rita I would love to have a 2nd one, but Panda is only 5 months old and I'm not sure that I'm not too old to take on another one. Maybe I'll just shower 2x the love on her!


----------



## Hug-Me (Sep 18, 2007)

*Puppy Breath*

Donna Panda is a doll. Blk/wht's are my favors. Enjoy her.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

And I have a sister to Gaston Bohemia Sen
http://www.havanesegallery.hu/show_dog_en.php?id=23591

Same father, Quentin von Ajaccio.

Stella is a small girl, only 8 lbs and have patella 1/2. But she is sweet as candy!

The havanese world are small


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

How adorable your pups are! My boys just turned 6 months and they have been a scream to raise. I can't imagine life without both of them. They are litter mates but are like night and day. Have fun!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Cindy - Panda thanks you for the compliment! I think b&W are so cute (but all the others are too!). I'm still trying to get my mind around having 2 of them the same age....she seems like a full time job - good thing I don't work outside the house anymore...she keeps me hopping!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Really, Karin? Oh, that is so cool.


----------

